# New! Free! Knitted with 3 DPN's a simple short-row heel sock pattern!



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is my latest sock pattern! It features short--row heels, and my method of knitting with 3 DPN's instead of 4!! I knitted this with Bernat Baby Jacquard yarn, and it has stood the test of time and wear! This sock fits very comfortably!

And Its is a FREE pattern!! 
Enjoy!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I found an error--here is a replacement! Sorry about that!
Toe:
**On each needle (22,24, 26 stitches each) work decrease toe in this manner:


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

These are great and the pattern is FREE


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love it! Thanks! 

Have you updated the pattern with the correction?


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Love it! Thanks!
> 
> Have you updated the pattern with the correction?


Yes I have!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

These are so well done! Very professional!!!


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Outside of the obvious "one less needle", what is the advantage of knitting with three needles instead of four?


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

The triangle of three does not flop around like four. I find the stablility much better. For me with four I seem to always have a stitch drop off.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Outside of the obvious "one less needle", what is the advantage of knitting with three needles instead of four?


There are some good advantages--especially when designing!! You most of the time have the heel worked on half the stitches any way, and the toe is worked in halves too--at least the way I do it. So it seems like you dont have to mess around figuring out what stitches to do what with!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

mollyannhad said:


> There are some good advantages--especially when designing!! You most of the time have the heel worked on half the stitches any way, and the toe is worked in halves too--at least the way I do it. So it seems like you dont have to mess around figuring out what stitches to do what with!


Ahh, I get it now. I'll give it a go. It may be easier for my students... and me. Thanks.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, I have printed the pattern out, I have never knitted socks before, would this be a good pattern to learn with?


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Beverleyjean said:


> Thank you, I have printed the pattern out, I have never knitted socks before, would this be a good pattern to learn with?


I think so--you can always e-mail me for help!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Appreciate your thoughtfulness..thanks for this sock pattern!!

Sandra


----------

